# Best Burndown?



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Probably geared a little more toward the grain guy's but what's the best complete burndown you've used? how long was the residual or did you add something to enhance this? mix and application rate?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

pede58 said:


> Probably geared a little more toward the grain guy's but what's the best complete burndown you've used? how long was the residual or did you add something to enhance this? mix and application rate?


Intended crop?? Is this notill?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A combination of glyphosate, dicamba, and 2,4-d will usually wipeout everything.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Non-crop areas between corn and beans. I use the gly/dia/2-4d along with duel. I'd like to go out early this year with a good burndown and residual to carry me as long as possible so when I spray esplanade hopefully it has enough kick to still be working when the hemp comes along.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

corn for the burn down of cover crops we use Roundup and 2 4D and a pound and a half of a atrazine.. followed by halex GT post-emergence 20 inch corn


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We plant extend beans for a burn down we use Roundup and Enginia and Sonic. Post-emergence Roundup and engenia if needed


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I tried atrazine once, problem is it takes me 3 days to spray and usually have to much product to dump, took me 3 hours to clean sprayer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

HUskey , atrazine , and dicamba plus round up . Depends on what you are going after really .


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

It could be a little of everything. Right now it looks like I will use Gly/2-4D/Duel, usually don't see the resistant stuff till early summer with the exception of mares tail and the esplanade should nail it.


----------

